# Programas para realizar el diagrama de flujo



## pepechip (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola

Podeis decirme algun programa  para realizar el diagrama de flujo, ya que actualmente lo estaba realizando a mano.
He realizado alguno con el Paint, pero es muy laborioso de realizar.


----------



## alexus (Mar 30, 2009)

para pic? el mplab creo que se usa para eso


----------



## mabauti (Mar 30, 2009)

las pocas veces que los utilizo, uso power point


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 31, 2009)

El Dia es para hacer diagramas estructurados en general: diagramas de flujo, diagramas de escalera (para PLC), diagramas lógica (compuertas), elementos de circuito (resistor, capacitor, etc), neumática/hidráulica, etc, etc.

Si bien la interfaz (versión 0.96.1, no sé si habrá otra nueva) no es de lo mejor, es libre/gratuito.

http://live.gnome.org/Dia

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Mar 31, 2009)

Gracias Ardogan
Funciona muy bien el programa.
un saludo


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 31, 2009)

Un placer pepechip, saludos.


----------



## Meta (Abr 1, 2009)

El la suite de office de Microsoft lo uso mucho y es muy bueno, se llama Microsoft Visio 2007. El mejor que he visto.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 1, 2009)

Gracias Meta, lo voy a probar, ya que el *Dia* facilitado por Ardogan esta bien, aunque es demasiado entretenido de realizar.

Localice este otro: El *DFD 1.1* es super rapido de trabajar, pero no encuentro al opcion de escribir en las casillas ni de modificar las flechas. Es de libre distribucion y se puede descarcar aqui: http://www.softonic.com/s/diagramas-flujo 
Por mas vueltas que le doy a este programa no encuentro estas funciones, asi que probare con el Microsoft Visio.

Un saludo


----------



## Meta (Abr 1, 2009)

El *MS Visio 2007* encuentras de todo. Hago lo que me de la gana y muy sencillo.


----------



## Vick (Abr 1, 2009)

Yo los hago en el mismo Proteus, generas las formas y flechas, las guardas en una librería y listo los haces muy facil y rápido.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 1, 2009)

A mi me ha gustado mas el DIA....


----------



## mabauti (Abr 1, 2009)

buen aporte Ardogan, quiza algun dia lo neceste


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 2, 2009)

No quise comenzar un nuevo tema por que es muy de lo mismo, alguien conoce algun software GNU para gestion de proyectos en linea?

Quiero comenzar una nueva pagina web con algunos amigos pero vivimos lejos (distintas ciudades y distintos paises) asi que se me ocurrio que posiblemente exista algo parecido a una wiki que nos permita llevar una bitacora de cambios y modificaciones que se van realizando....


----------



## eidtech (Abr 3, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> No quise comenzar un nuevo tema por que es muy de lo mismo, alguien conoce algun software GNU para gestion de proyectos en linea?
> 
> Quiero comenzar una nueva pagina web con algunos amigos pero vivimos lejos (distintas ciudades y distintos paises) asi que se me ocurrio que posiblemente exista algo parecido a una wiki que nos permita llevar una bitacora de cambios y modificaciones que se van realizando....



Chico3001, busca "Groupware"... seguro encuentras mucha información util.


----------

